# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Limaču se ostvario "dječji san"-

## i ja ću biti tata

-i dobio je malu seku  :Saint:  

prije  mjesec dana u našu malu savršenu obitelj ušetala je malena limačica.
jel slučajnost ili nešto drugo da točno godinu dana nakon što je Limač došao k nama u obitelj se pridružila i mala Limačica.
Ne znam tko je bio više sretniji- mi ili Limač koji se ne odvaja od nje.

priča se nastavlja ćim direktor ode  :Wink:   :shock:   :Razz:

----------


## čokolada

Ma vidi ti njega  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  djeluje iz prikrajka, jada se kako nitko ništa ne piše i onda BIG BANG!

Čestitam od srca  :D  :D  i jedva čekamo pričicu   :Heart:  .

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  Jedva čekam nastavak!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :D  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Kakva krasna vijest! Drago mi je i zbog vas, i zbog limaca i zbog limacice. Ajmo malo detalja.   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitam!

----------


## Joe

Super, čestitam!! Ajde napiši koju kad stigneš!

----------


## pomikaki

kako to? Uspjeli ste posvojiti kraj već postojećeg djeteta? Mislila sam da je to sf?
Bravo za vas   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata velike čestitke svima...  :Love:   :D   :Love:  
drago mi je čuti i znati da se snovi ostvaruju...puse limačima od nas...  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:  
 :Cekam:  nastavak...   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

Čestitamo   :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

čestitam i ja. i priključujem se ekipi koja čeka cijelu priču.   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

pa kako to, nisi ništ pisao. Jedva čekam nastavak!!!

----------


## Gost

Ajme meni pa ovo je prekrasno , čestitamo  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## buby

jeeee, super

----------


## linolina

:shock:  Wow, pa nije davno bilo...ajme koje sreće..čestitam!

----------


## LeeLoo

:shock:  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## malena beba

> čestitam i ja. i priključujem se ekipi koja čeka cijelu priču.


 i ja  :D

----------


## zhabica

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čestitam i ja. i priključujem se ekipi koja čeka cijelu priču.  
> 
> 
>  i ja  :D


i ja!  :D  :D  :D 

cestitam od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Cestitam!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Čestitam !  :Love:

----------


## nela

Čestitam!   :D   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

cestitam vam svima od srca!!!  :Heart:  

prikljucujem se cekaocima price  :Trep trep: 

 :Love:

----------


## Lambi

Čestitam  :D

----------


## Arkana10

super, super cestitam  :D

----------


## ZO

ajme predivno  :D  :D  :D

----------


## japanka

krasno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Tata čestitam od srca  :D  :D   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:  Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

----------


## štrigica

super! čestitam!  :D i ja jedva čekam priču... ajde potiraj tog direktora....

----------


## pahuljičica

I mi se pridružujemo čestitkama i čekamo nastavak.

A Avatar, to su Limačica i Limač?  :Love:

----------


## magda_

nevjerovatno lijepo iznenadenje
krasna vijest
cestitie od srca

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam  :D  i čekam priču...

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

uuuuuuuuu-koliko čestitki! Hvala cure! Sram me bilo   :Embarassed:  nisam održao obećanje i nastavio jučer (al dir. ne zna kad je vrijeme da ode  :/ ). Sad koristim priliku pa nastavljam (ili počinjem?)

Ovako:
Limač je prije dolaska k nama bio jako vezan za jednu djevojčicu, prijatelji većinom imaju curu-dečka i njegova želja za sekom je bila jako jako velika.
MŽ i ja smo uvijek željeli dvoje djece (mada nismo planirali tako brzo), molbe nismo povuki iz centara (zvali nas davno za jednu tek nerođenu bebu(išli na razgovor), i dečka od 5 god (nismo išli).
U 7 mj. zvali nas za Limačicu. MŽ je odmah rekla da smo već dobili dijete, ali SR je pitala dal želimo još jedno i da to ništa ne znaći (osim u slućaju da smo rekli da ne želimo)?! .Naravno da smo željeli, još kad je rekla da je cura  :D  :D . Limaču nismo ništa govorili, nego smo otišli na razgovor (mada,  se nićemu ali nićemu nismo nadali). Obavili razgovor, otišli kući. Potajno u sebi se nadali, ali opet ...

Prošlo je par dana, zvali su nas opet, ako nam ne bi bio problem da dođemo do njih i da povedemo Limača! Nisu nam ništa rekli preko telefona, samo da dođemo! Ostali smo zbunjeni, prestrašeni, nismo navikli na ovakav naćin rada i nama je to bilo nešto novo, nepoznato, čudno....Limaču smo objasnili da idemo vidjeti jednu tetu (stvarno nam je bilo glupo bilo kaj objašnjavati Limaču-pa on je još dijete, ne bi razumio.)

Došli mi tamo. U strahu (što su odmah primjetili )  :Grin:  . Uveli nas u onu istu prostoriju, sačekali smo da se svi skupe. Nikakve naznake nam nisu davali. Imam osjećaj da su više promatrali Limača i s njim komunicirali nego sa nama.
Nakon nekih pola sata Psihologica je Limača pitala "jel bi želio seku?" MŽ i ja ostali smo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ,suze u očima MŽ nije mogla sakriti, a ja   :Unsure:  . A Limač sav  :D pita "tata, jel da da hoćemo seku?? ja hoću!!!! A ti i mama?" . Kad smo mu rekli da naravno da hoćemo počeo je skakutati, plesati, veseliti s i rekao je psihologici "MI SVI HOĆEMO SEKU! MOŽEMO JU SAD ODMAH DOBITI?" 

Odmah su nas odveli do Limačice da ju vidimo i odlučimo želimo li ju.
A bila je tako malena, sićušna, prestrašena.  :Heart:  MŽ i mene nije odmah prihvatila (bojala se je) dok je Limaču odmah dala svoju lutku i malenu rukicu. Njih dvoje su se odmah našli. MŽ i ja gledali smo po strani,tek kasnije smo joj prišli i onda se oslobodila.

Dogovorili smo se da ćemo ju još jednom/dvaput posjetiti prije nego ju uzmemo kući.

                                             ..........

Zašto su izabrali nas?
Zato što malena ima brata Limačevih godina, koji je početkom godine posvojen (no nju posvojitelji nisu željeli  :Crying or Very sad:  *prvo je njima "ponuđena" )i zato je tim za posvojenje odlučio malenu dati nekome tko ima dečka bratovih godina.
I vjerujte mi nije pogriješio. Između njih je jedna velika bratska ljubav na prvi pogled!  :Love:  Gledati ih zajedno, koliko se vole koliko su bili potrebni jedan drugome to je nešto prekrasno  :Heart:   :Heart:  


                                             ...............

Zašto priču nisam odmah ispričao?
Počeo sam jednom prije dva tjedna...ali nešto me steglo oko srca, da sam odustao!
Toliko je novih čekalica, toliko onih koji već godinama čekaju, da sam se osjećao nekako  :Sad:  . Ne znam. Svako novo posvojenje, čekalicama je sol  na ranu, jer svi se pitaju "kaj nama fali" "kad će doći naš red" I onda se pojavi jedan tata, koji je već dobio dijete, i sad opet dobije dijete. Nekome je to nepravda. I ne zamjeram nikome na negativnom stavu.Razumijem potrebu da svatko želi dijete i da je spreman sve učiniti da bi ga dobio....i da se mnogi od vas pitaju "kako opet oni?"
Zato sam objasnio cijelu situaciju, da bi lakše razumjeli zašto i kako i da me unaprijed ne bi "osuđivali".


                                ...............

Otvoren sam za sva dodatna pitanja........


 :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> A Avatar, to su Limačica i Limač?


  :Yes:  malo mutno, ali bolje tako nego nikako!   :Love:

----------


## Joe

ijćbt, jako lijepo i dirljivo
ovo mi je pretužno, da odvoje brata i sestru, jer netko želi samo jednog  :Crying or Very sad:  
ja tako nešto ne bih dopuštala
divno je da je ipak dobila brata
sve vam najljepše želim  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> "tata, jel da da hoćemo seku?? ja hoću!!!! A ti i mama?" . Kad smo mu rekli da naravno da hoćemo počeo je skakutati, plesati, veseliti s i rekao je psihologici "MI SVI HOĆEMO SEKU! MOŽEMO JU SAD ODMAH DOBITI?"


evo cmoljim   :Crying or Very sad:   :Zaljubljen:  

od srca cestitam! iskreno se radujem s vama!   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  limacima! 

mami i tati valiko  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

Prekrasna priča. 
Čestitam još jednom. A Limačima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Čokolada, pošto sam sad  jako ponosan tata, moje dječice, hoćeš mi upisati Limačicu u Mi i naša djeca?

Pahuljičica i Leonessa jako mi je žao što više nema vaše  priče o Mrvici i JB, pa kao možete  i hoćete  napišite par rijeći kako su curice.  :Saint:   :Saint:  (jel da Forumašice  da bi i vi čitale zgode o curama?  :Wink:

----------


## nela

Totalno sam raznježena i potresena i sretna zbog svih vas. 

Zaista prekrasno!  

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata..još jednom vellllikkke  čestitke svima :D  :D  :D , i pusa velika limačima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

o srca vam čestitam  :Heart:  
limačima šaljem veeeeelili  :Kiss:  
iskreno, tvoja me priča i razveselila i rasplakala jer sam još uvik pod dojmom teksta kojeg sam upravo pročitala u slobodnoj dalmaciji o djeci koja čekaju svoje mame i tate, odnosno "svoje ljude".

želim vam svu sreću ovog svita  :Heart:

----------


## linolina

Potresno, suze mi teku  (radi onog s biološkim bratom )  :Crying or Very sad:  ,
mislim da je došla u pravu obitelj i da su odličnu odluku donijeli
 :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Prekrasna prica.. Od srca vam cestitam   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam bih li  :D ili   :Crying or Very sad:   od sreće!
Čestitam vam od   :Heart:  , vidiš kako se okolnosti poigraju s nama i donesu nam radost kad joj se niti ne nadamo.

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke i puno pusa limačima. Nekako mi se čini u životu da su neki ljudi predodređeni jedni za druge puno prije nego se i rode, tako i vase dvoje dječice da budu skupa i da im vi budete roditelji. Lijepo je tata što misliš i na čekalice, i da ne bi koga rastužio ali tvoja priča nas sviju samo veseli, dvoje djece je dobilo obitelj i jedno drugo, evo plačem od sreće, davno me nešto nije ovako dirnulo.   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Pahuljičica i Leonessa jako mi je žao što više nema vaše  priče o Mrvici i JB, pa kao možete  i hoćete  napišite par rijeći kako su curice.   (jel da Forumašice  da bi i vi čitale zgode o curama?


Tata, čestitam vam još jednom - prekrasna je vaša priča   :Heart: . I meni Leonessa jako nedostaje, lijepa mi je bila njena priča i zorno je prikazala vjeru s kojom su iščekivali dječicu. Žao mi je zbog načina na koji je njena priča bila percipirana, ali opet, može se reći da lako je i meni sada pričati kad imam "riješenu" situaciju tj. kada imam dijete. Ja sam svjedok i kako se moja percepcija tijekom godina mijenjala - iskreno, iako me to bilo sram priznati, priznat ću ovdje da su me svojedobno npr. nervirale žene koje su dvaput išle na MPO i, kako sam ja tada percipirala, "meni" zauzimale mjesto u čekanju za postupak i nisam shvaćala tu njihovu želju za drugim djetetom. Sada kada želimo još djece i kada planiramo aktivirati oba načina dobivanja djece u dogledno vrijeme, i moja perspektiva se promijenila   :Love:  .

----------


## BOLEK

Jedana velika čestitka i od nas, i drago mi je da ima sve više obitelji sa po dvoje djece, dokazujemo da je upornost isplativa. Tata uživaj u svojoj  uvećanoj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

..smrcccc..ma preprekrasno...-heh,i ja si nešto razmišljam.. i premišljam....i preeeemišljam......hm..ahhh...he he-anyway puuuno sreće i veselja vam želimo svi mi skupa.....-  :Love:   :D

----------


## anna

Prekrasna priča!!!! Od  :Heart:   vam čestitam!!!

----------


## mamma san

Cmoljim i čestitam!!! Prekrasna priča! I uživajte u svojoj obitelji!!   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Čestitam od srca.   :Heart:   :D .
I cmoljiiiiiiiiim.
Pogotovo jer su i moji limači 2007. i 2004.
I stvarno ne kužim kako su mogli razdvojiti brata i sestru.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## maaja79

i ja oplakah

cestitam od srca

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

dosta vas pita kako su razdvojili brata i sestru? 
i mi smo bili malo iznenađeni.Nismo puno pitali, ali ono što su nam oni sami rekli ja bilo da ljudi koji su posvojili Brata, čekaju svoje dijete (žena je u drugom stanju i mora mirovati ), Brat je dosta živ (još se navikavaju i na njega), tako da bi im bilo naporno *sada* dovesti i Sestricu.
...svaka tužna priča, ipak ima svoj sretan završetak, pa je tako i Sestrica pronašla svog "novog" Brata; zato mislim da ne morate biti tužne nad ovom pričom.  :Taps:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## štrigica

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> Toliko je novih čekalica, toliko onih koji već godinama čekaju, da sam se osjećao nekako  . Ne znam. Svako novo posvojenje, čekalicama je sol  na ranu...


I ja neki put tako osjećam. Ipak, mislim da se svi skupa radujemo svakom posvojenju i da je svako posvojenje znak i nada da će biti i sljedećih. Djece bez adekvatne brige je mnogo, samo kad bi se malo brže rješavali ti predmeti...
Koliko sam se u naša dva posvojenja susrela s pričama razne djece, svaki put mi se sve više čini da bi dobrom broju njih bilo bolje da ne budu jedinci. Naravno, ima iznimaka, djece koja su bila jako zapuštana pa sad imaju veliku potrebu da se netko posveti samo njima. 
U vašem slučaju mislim da je jako dobro da su limačicu dali u obitelj sa starijim bracekom adekvatne dobi.   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

> U vašem slučaju mislim da je jako dobro da su limačicu dali u obitelj sa starijim bracekom adekvatne dobi.


x
čestitam vama i Limaču

Ali - ja se i opet ne mogu načuditi tim ljudima koji su imali srca uzeti brata i rastaviti ga od sestrice... bez obzira na situaciju... pa ima ljudi koji bi ih usvojili zajedno, valjda  :?

----------


## Tia

Čestitam :D

----------


## Makenna

> Toliko je novih čekalica, toliko onih koji već godinama čekaju, da sam se osjećao nekako  . Ne znam. Svako novo posvojenje, čekalicama je sol  na ranu, jer svi se pitaju "kaj nama fali" "kad će doći naš red" I onda se pojavi jedan tata, koji je već dobio dijete, i sad opet dobije dijete. Nekome je to nepravda. I ne zamjeram nikome na negativnom stavu.Razumijem potrebu da svatko želi dijete i da je spreman sve učiniti da bi ga dobio....i da se mnogi od vas pitaju "kako opet oni?"


Sram me priznati, ali točno ovako povremeno razmišljam.   :Sad:  



Usprkos svemu, jako mi je drago da je još jedno dijete pronašlo dom gdje će biti voljeno, maženo i paženo. Čestitam od srca.   :Heart:

----------


## tajchi73

čestitam vam od srca jer ste napravili jednu predivnu stvar, pružili ste dom malom biću koje je imalo biološkog brata a igrom sudbine je od njega maknuto. S te strane plačem, jer i ja imam dvoje male djece i na pomisao da mi se nešto dogodi i da ih netko posvoji a ne uzme ih zajedno srce mi se trga. Ovo ružno zvuči, ali ne znam da li bi bila ljuta na soc. službe koje su dozvolile tako nešto ( jadan je taj dječak koji zna da ima sestru a odvojen je od nje,zamislite njegovu tugu i prazninu u srcu-trag u njemu će ostat neizbrisiv i bolje da su cijeli život bili u domu nego da su ih razdvojili   :Crying or Very sad:  ) ili sam više ljuta na te ljude koji su željeli dijete i dobili ga, a nisu uzeli i to malo stvorenje. Pitam se da li su zavrijedili i ovo koje su dobili   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Toliko sam potresena da eto iako na poslu, plačem ko kišna godina. Srećom pa ste ju vi htjeli uzet. Mislim da će njoj biti puno lakše, jer em je mala pa će zaboravit da je imala brata, em odrasta uz ljude koji su imali toliko otvoreno srce da su je uzeli. Želim vam puno, puno ljubavi i veselja od vaše djece.

----------


## Rebbeca

Primi moje iskrene čestitke za proširenje obitelji  :Heart:  Od radosti plačem, i mislim kako onda i za nas ima nade da naš B. dobije bracu ili seku :D To bi nam uistinu svima bilo ostvarenje sna

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Mozda kasnim, ali cestitam i ja.
Isplakala sam se citajuci ovo predivno iskustvo. Sve najbolje ovoj velikoj porodici, a posebni pozdravi za malisane. Divno je sto imaju jedno drugo.

Predivno!   :Heart:

----------


## linolina

> čestitam vam od srca jer ste napravili jednu predivnu stvar, pružili ste dom malom biću koje je imalo biološkog brata a igrom sudbine je od njega maknuto. S te strane plačem, jer i ja imam dvoje male djece i na pomisao da mi se nešto dogodi i da ih netko posvoji a ne uzme ih zajedno srce mi se trga. Ovo ružno zvuči, ali ne znam da li bi bila ljuta na soc. službe koje su dozvolile tako nešto ( jadan je taj dječak koji zna da ima sestru a odvojen je od nje,zamislite njegovu tugu i prazninu u srcu-trag u njemu će ostat neizbrisiv i bolje da su cijeli život bili u domu nego da su ih razdvojili   ) ili sam više ljuta na te ljude koji su željeli dijete i dobili ga, a nisu uzeli i to malo stvorenje. Pitam se da li su zavrijedili i ovo koje su dobili    . Toliko sam potresena da eto iako na poslu, plačem ko kišna godina. Srećom pa ste ju vi htjeli uzet. Mislim da će njoj biti puno lakše, jer em je mala pa će zaboravit da je imala brata, em odrasta uz ljude koji su imali toliko otvoreno srce da su je uzeli. Želim vam puno, puno ljubavi i veselja od vaše djece.


I mene čude socijalci...mislim da na prvom mjestu trebaju biti ta djeca, ionako ih je manje nego posvojitelja, bez obzira na vašu sretnu priču...bilo bi mi logičnije iz te prespektive da sad vi imate troje djece , a čekalice da i čekaju (ako ne mogu s oboje)...moje mišljenje
opet, ne znamo sve podatke, pa ne mogu objektivno suditi...

----------


## draga

Cestitam od srca..  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Tata, kakvo iznenađenje! Čestitam od srca  :D !

----------


## mareena

> i bolje da su cijeli život bili u domu nego da su ih razdvojili   ) .


Mogu razumjeti tvoju potresenost, ali s ovim se nikako ne mogu složiti.




> I mene čude socijalci...mislim da na prvom mjestu trebaju biti ta djeca, ionako ih je manje nego posvojitelja, bez obzira na vašu sretnu priču...bilo bi mi logičnije iz te prespektive da sad vi imate troje djece , a čekalice da i čekaju (ako ne mogu s oboje)...moje mišljenje
> opet, ne znamo sve podatke, pa ne mogu objektivno suditi...


Mene ne da čudi, nego ne mogu vjerovati. Nikad nisam čula da je Centar razdvojio ovako malu braću. Još je nevjerojatnije da su postupci posvojenja provedeni u tako kratkom razmaku.

Kako god bilo, sretno Tata!

----------


## linolina

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i bolje da su cijeli život bili u domu nego da su ih razdvojili   ) .
> 
> 
> Mogu razumjeti tvoju potresenost, ali s ovim se nikako ne mogu složiti.
> 
> !


Ni ja (nisam dobro pročitala, a s ostalim se slažem)...

A inače, stvarno je super šta mali toliko želi seku, tako je i s mojim starijim bratom bilo i stvarno se i danas osjećam paženo (s 30 i kusur)

----------


## tajchi73

[i][quote]


> mareena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> ...


_
_


ja to gledam iz čisto drugog kuta, možda zato što sama imam dvoje djece koje se ponekad mlate iz petnih žila a opet se vole najviše na svijetu. Naše domove ( tipa Nazorova )  ne zamišljam kao institucije di se djecu zlostavlja i zanemaruje ( možda zato imam takav stav o nerazdvajanju  :? ) i vjerujem da bi bilo bolje da su ostali u domu ali zajedno. Moram priznat da me više strah u kakve su ruke dali tog dječaka i pod koju cijenu posebno jer posvajatelja ne manjka. Vjerujem da bi se tu na forumu našlo sigurno bar 3 para koja bi bez razmišljanja pohitala po tu djecu, il se varam  :? . Ne znam, u svakom slučaju slika dvoje razdvojene djece koje nitko nije pitao šta žele ( a toliko se razglaba o dječjem pravu ) mi ne izlazi iz glave. Na forumu sam pročitala zaista potresnih priča ali ova mi se toliko urezala da me doslovno proganja ( vjerojatno što znam da su djeca živa i da postoji način da ih se ponovno spoji- samo treba upornost i dobra volja ).

----------


## čokolada

Ne možemo znati koji je bio razlog zašto su dečkića razdvojili od sestrice... također vjerujem da bi se sigurno našlo posvajatelja koji bi ih oboje uzeli, ali...tko zna koji je razlog?
Kad smo mi bili u tom điru ponudili su nam curicu od mislim 3 godine koja je u domu čekala isto toliko vremena da je netko posvoji u paru s  nažalost mentalno retardiranom starijom sekom, a ta je, pak, boravila u specijalnoj ustanovi. Realno gledajući u nas se djeca s PP vrlo teško posvajaju, pa je mlađoj curici učinjena zapravo teška nepravda što je toliko boravila u domu čekajući nemoguće (a svoju sestru nikad nije ni vidjela!).

Često posvojena djeca imaju puno braća i sestara pa ih moraš razdvojiti - teško da bi netko posvojio troje-četvoro odjednom.
Vjeruj da im u domu SIGURNO ne bi bilo bolje, ma koliko se tete trudile i  ma koliko voljele svoj posao.

----------


## tajchi73

> Ne možemo znati koji je bio razlog zašto su dečkića razdvojili od sestrice... također vjerujem da bi se sigurno našlo posvajatelja koji bi ih oboje uzeli, ali...tko zna koji je razlog?
> Kad smo mi bili u tom điru ponudili su nam curicu od mislim 3 godine koja je u domu čekala isto toliko vremena da je netko posvoji u paru s  nažalost mentalno retardiranom starijom sekom, a ta je, pak, boravila u specijalnoj ustanovi. Realno gledajući u nas se djeca s PP vrlo teško posvajaju, pa je mlađoj curici učinjena zapravo teška nepravda što je toliko boravila u domu čekajući nemoguće (a svoju sestru nikad nije ni vidjela!).
> 
> Često posvojena djeca imaju puno braća i sestara pa ih moraš razdvojiti - teško da bi netko posvojio troje-četvoro odjednom.
> Vjeruj da im u domu SIGURNO ne bi bilo bolje, ma koliko se tete trudile i  ma koliko voljele svoj posao.




ma sve je to točno što si navela. ali baš me   :Crying or Very sad:  što je brat posvojen ( vjerujem da je bio 100% zdrav, al opet  :/ ) , a ta mala curica je ostala ( vjerujem isto zdrava ). Kao što rekoh, valjda zato što ja imam dečkića i curicu to proživljavam tako teško. Barem je curica došla u dobre ruke  :D.

----------


## sandraks

i ja ću biti tata, pa stvarno je divno i predivno da je tak ispalo! sad imate i dečeca i curicu i blago vama! uživajte!

----------


## Tayra

Ganula me prica!   :Heart:  Cestitam i uzivajte ucetvero! Pusa Limacima!  :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Ne možemo znati koji je bio razlog zašto su dečkića razdvojili od sestrice... također vjerujem da bi se sigurno našlo posvajatelja koji bi ih oboje uzeli, ali...tko zna koji je razlog?
> 
> Često posvojena djeca imaju puno braća i sestara pa ih moraš razdvojiti - teško da bi netko posvojio troje-četvoro odjednom.
> Vjeruj da im u domu SIGURNO ne bi bilo bolje, ma koliko se tete trudile i  ma koliko voljele svoj posao.


vidim da vas je većinu jako zaintegriralo to što su brat i sestra razdvojeni, ALI....Svako ZAŠTO ima i svoj ZATO, i kao što je Č. napisala..........Razlog postoji, ALI mislim da na Pravilima ovog Foruma postoji nešto gdje piše da se o takvim stvarima NE raspravlja javno i da se ne iznose.
Pa bi vas molio imajte razumjevanjam   :Wink:  .

Mogu samo reći da su oboje djece zdravi!  :Love:

----------


## BOLEK

Tata velike čestitke, uživajte  u dva  anđelčića   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## medoribica

predivne li priče .... sa sretnim završetkom ....

pozdrav limačima....  :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

hvala ti i za pricu, placem od srece

----------


## fegusti

> Mogu samo reći da su oboje djece zdravi!


vjerujem i sretni zahvaljujući takvima kao što ste ti i tž.

a jesu li kasnije mogući susreti sestre i brata (ako je brat u istom gradu)?

----------


## pahuljičica

Tata,    :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Tata, ti si zaista sretan covek!
Iskrene cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## mama_28

Od nas puno   :Heart:   za sretnu obitelj!

----------


## pahuljičica

tata, kako su limači?  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

pozdrav svima.Evo konačno da se javim. Bili smo malo u strci oko preseljenja, ali sad je i to riješeno te smo se ovog vikenda konačno u potpunosti preselili u našu kućicu   :Smile:  .

Sad smo u istraživanju novoga mjesta stanovanja (okolica samobora), pa uz put da pitam ako je netko iz samobora ako može preporuka za pedijatra (U Samoboru ili okolici) i  Vrtić.

Klincima je super ovdje, dok MŽ i ja-još se navikavamo i sve nam je novo i nepoznato :? . Al "naša kućica naša slobodica" :D .

Pozdrav svima.  :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> Sad smo u istraživanju novoga mjesta stanovanja (okolica samobora), pa uz put da pitam ako je netko iz samobora ako može preporuka za pedijatra (U Samoboru ili okolici) i  Vrtić.


O vrtiću neću   :Grin:  , a pedijatrica nam je dr. Artuković u DZ Samobor. Mi smo jako zadovoljni s njom. Ne prepisuje antibiotike "šakom i kapom" već samo prema potrebi i voljna je razgovarati, a to mi je jako bitno.    :Smile:  

Čestitam na kući.  :D 
Ljubi kikače   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad smo u istraživanju novoga mjesta stanovanja (okolica samobora), pa uz put da pitam ako je netko iz samobora ako može preporuka za pedijatra (U Samoboru ili okolici) i  Vrtić.
> 
> 
> O vrtiću neću   , a pedijatrica nam je dr. Artuković u DZ Samobor. Mi smo jako zadovoljni s njom. Ne prepisuje antibiotike "šakom i kapom" već samo prema potrebi i voljna je razgovarati, a to mi je jako bitno.    
> 
> Čestitam na kući.  :D 
> Ljubi kikače


hvala ti!! Tek sad sam te "smjestio" gdje treba!  :shock: Tek sad sam povezao da si iz Samobora i da je bilo govora o vrtiću koji bi nama sad trebao (ili koji drugi).

Jel ta dr. Artković jedina pedijatrica u Samoboru ? jel prima nove pacjente?

sad smo možda susjedi   :Wink:  , mada mi nismo baš u Samom samoboru već okolici

----------


## Val

prekrasno!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sjajno, ijćbt!   :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

> hvala ti!! Tek sad sam te "smjestio" gdje treba!  :shock: Tek sad sam povezao da si iz Samobora i da je bilo govora o vrtiću koji bi nama sad trebao (ili koji drugi).


Napisao si okolica Samobora. Često ljudi Sv. Nedelju smještaju u okolicu Samobora, ali to je ustvari grad. Ne znam da li ste u Sv. Nedelji ili baš u okolici Samobora.  "Naš" vrtić nije u Samoboru već u Sv. Nedelji.  




> Jel ta dr. Artković jedina pedijatrica u Samoboru ? jel prima nove pacjente?


Nije jedina. DZ ih ima (čini mi se) 4, ali nju su nam preporučili. 




> sad smo možda susjedi   , mada mi nismo baš u Samom samoboru već okolici


Možda  8)

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitke na preseljenju u kućicu.  :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Napisao si okolica Samobora. Često ljudi Sv. Nedelju smještaju u okolicu Samobora, ali to je ustvari grad. Ne znam da li ste u Sv. Nedelji ili baš u okolici Samobora.  "Naš" vrtić nije u Samoboru već u Sv. Nedelji.


okolica, prema Zagrebu.Nismo u Sv. Nedjelji (al moram priznati   :Embarassed:  , da si me sad zbunila i da me sram ali ne znam jel onda pripadamo Samoboru ili Sv. Nedjelji). Morat ćemo se malo informirati o našem novom gradu-sve me to zbunjuje. :? . Ja sam još na staroj lokaciji, MŽ i limači su u novoj kući, nisam još pozatvarao"sve račune" i riješio papire, pa kad to riješim, pozabavit ću se info o gradu.
Do tada skupljamo prijedloge za SVE-pedijatri, DZ (kompl. dokt.), vrtići, dućani, razonode i zanimljivosti...sve..krećemo ispočetka

Hvala svima na čestitkama.  :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Cestitam Vam od   :Heart:  
Uzivajte sa svojim andjelima   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam na seki. Lijepa priča.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

nije nas dugo bilo, imali smo okupaciju oko selidbe, pa je Limačica imala zdravstvenih problema, pa dok smo riješili još neka tekuća dodatna pitanja i vrijeme prođe.
al sad je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto (skoro sve), svi smo dobro, uživamo i šaljemo vam puno hladnih pusa.  :Saint:   :Kiss:  

Čestitam novopećenim mamama, a novim čekalicama želim što kraće čekanje!  :Love:

----------


## Lambi

:Bye: ,uživajte   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Dakle super, super, malo kasnim, super baš mi je drago za sve vas.
Ne trebate imati grižnju savjest iz bilo kojeg razloga to su ionako vaši Limači.
Puse i pozdrav   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mareena

IJĆBT, drago mi je da ste se smjestili i da uživate   :Love:  !

----------


## Ratko

Malo kasnim sa čestitkama, ali ipak bolje ikad ......

Bravo, čestitamo i mi, puno zdravlja i sreće proširenoj obitelji, pogotovo sada u novoj kući  :D klincima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> nije nas dugo bilo, imali smo okupaciju oko selidbe, pa je Limačica imala zdravstvenih problema, pa dok smo riješili još neka tekuća dodatna pitanja i vrijeme prođe.
> al sad je sve sjelo na svoje mjesto (skoro sve), svi smo dobro, uživamo i šaljemo vam puno hladnih pusa.   
> 
> Čestitam novopećenim mamama, a novim čekalicama želim što kraće čekanje!


Tata- vama i Limačima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## we&baby

iskrene cestitke   :Heart:  



mene, evo isto zanima odgovor na gore vec postavljeno pitanje, dali posvojena djeca imaju prilike kontaktirati sa svojom bracom i sestrama?

----------


## Zdenka2

> iskrene cestitke   
> 
> 
> 
> mene, evo isto zanima odgovor na gore vec postavljeno pitanje, dali posvojena djeca imaju prilike kontaktirati sa svojom bracom i sestrama?


Ne postoji nikakav propis koji bi to regulirao. Posvojitelji mogu dopustiti te kontakte ako to žele, ali ne moraju. Hoće li se to realizirati ili ne ovisi o mnogim okolnostima.

----------


## pahuljičica

tata, kak su klinci? Uživate u snijegu?  :Joggler:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

super smo, volimo se, UŽIVAMO u snijegu i snježnim radostima!!
A limači su mmmmmmm, ne znam koji slađi!  :Love:

----------


## mamaShe

Predivno!
I tako tužno da su malenu morali odvojiti od brata, ali je dobila novog. Bog zna zašto je ovo sigurno bolje za nju.
Sa vremenskim odmakom, veselim se  s vama!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Ukratko, spremamo se na maškare Ove godine po prvi puta idemo u Samobor i jako se tome veselimo (jer smo čuli da je tamo sve skupa jako lijepo organizirano i da se isplati doći).

Ako nekoga zanima program može pogledati na

http://www.samoborski-fasnik.com/ 
Volio bi da se i dogovorimo za jedan susret  :Coffee:  i da se upoznamo (pretpostavljam da će većina vas posjetiti Samobor narednih dana-pa spojimo ugodno s korisnim )
.a i stavljanje maske je prilika za one koji ne žele biti prepoznati, a opet se žele družiti u živo 
Ima zainteresiranih?  :Joggler:

----------


## Lambi

želim vam lijep provod u mom gradu za vrijeme fašnika ,limaći će uživati,  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Hvala Lambi!

A vi drugi, ne ide nitko, ništa od kavice?  :Sad:  

 :D Drage Forumašice i Forumaši, samo sam htio sa vama podijeliti da će nas uskoro biti petoro! 
"Roda" nam nosi još jednu  bebu! :D . 
Našoj sreći nema kraja, jer zaista uživamo u/sa Limačima. :D

----------


## Ifigenija

> uuuuuuuuu-koliko čestitki! Hvala cure! Sram me bilo   nisam održao obećanje i nastavio jučer (al dir. ne zna kad je vrijeme da ode  :/ ). Sad koristim priliku pa nastavljam (ili počinjem?)
> 
> Ovako:
> Limač je prije dolaska k nama bio jako vezan za jednu djevojčicu, prijatelji većinom imaju curu-dečka i njegova želja za sekom je bila jako jako velika.
> MŽ i ja smo uvijek željeli dvoje djece (mada nismo planirali tako brzo), molbe nismo povuki iz centara (zvali nas davno za jednu tek nerođenu bebu(išli na razgovor), i dečka od 5 god (nismo išli).
> U 7 mj. zvali nas za Limačicu. MŽ je odmah rekla da smo već dobili dijete, ali SR je pitala dal želimo još jedno i da to ništa ne znaći (osim u slućaju da smo rekli da ne želimo)?! .Naravno da smo željeli, još kad je rekla da je cura  :D  :D . Limaču nismo ništa govorili, nego smo otišli na razgovor (mada,  se nićemu ali nićemu nismo nadali). Obavili razgovor, otišli kući. Potajno u sebi se nadali, ali opet ...
> 
> Prošlo je par dana, zvali su nas opet, ako nam ne bi bio problem da dođemo do njih i da povedemo Limača! Nisu nam ništa rekli preko telefona, samo da dođemo! Ostali smo zbunjeni, prestrašeni, nismo navikli na ovakav naćin rada i nama je to bilo nešto novo, nepoznato, čudno....Limaču smo objasnili da idemo vidjeti jednu tetu (stvarno nam je bilo glupo bilo kaj objašnjavati Limaču-pa on je još dijete, ne bi razumio.)
> 
> ...


Radujem se s vama! Oči su mi pune suza! Sretna dječica!

----------


## Lambi

pa to su lijepe vijesti,čestitam :D  :D  :D kako krasna obitelj,mogu si zamisliti kako je veselo i bućno kod vas  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Tatek, krasne vijesti :D  :D , Vas uistinu "onaj gore" jako voli   :Heart:   Daj mu reci koju dobru i za nas   :Grin:   Nego, daj nabaci malo detalja: spol, dob... znaš da izgaramo od želje...
Čestitam još jednom   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Tatek, krasne vijesti :D  :D , Vas uistinu "onaj gore" jako voli    Daj mu reci koju dobru i za nas    Nego, daj nabaci malo detalja: spol, dob... znaš da izgaramo od želje...
> Čestitam još jednom


Hm....
Spol   :No-no:  ne znamo
Dob 10ti tjedan   :Naklon:  

Naime, MŽ je nakon toliko godina i svih mogućih medicinskih pokušaja da dođemo do bebe, uspjela zatrudnjeti u samo mjesec dana.
Pokušali smo s jednom drugom NE medicinskom metodom, nećijim pozitivnim vibricama (  :Kiss:  ) i eto čudo se zaista dogodilo!  :Saint:

----------


## otocanka

Krasne vijesti! Čestitam!  :D

----------


## čokolada

Tata, pa to je fantazija! Čestitam od  srca! :D  :D  :D 
Eh, kad se samo sjetim kako su mi išli na živce oni bapski komentari "ma zatrudnjet ćeš ti čim posvojite... "   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> Eh, kad se samo sjetim kako su mi išli na živce oni bapski komentari "ma zatrudnjet ćeš ti čim posvojite... "


 :Yes: 

*ijćbt*, čestitam!  :D

----------


## pomikaki

joj, kako lijepo  :D   čestitam

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## coccinella

Prekrasna vijest.  :D   :Heart:  
Bit će to obitelj puna ljubavi i blagoslova.   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Cestitamo!  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Isuse, mrak!!! Ko u filmu...  :Heart:  Baš će vam biti veselo  :Kiss:  
Ajde, molim te, ako ne želiš javno, onda bar na pp, objasni malo kuda je to TŽ išla za malenog   :Saint:

----------


## šnapi

kao prvo cestitam na maloj limacici, rascmolila sam se na pricu, a onda vidjela da cekate i jednu malu bebicu!! prekrasno! cestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## sima

pridruzujem se cestitkama  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Prvo svima puno hvala na četitkama  :Love:  !

*Ćokolada* i mi smo čuli te babske priče ali kod nas nisu prolazile (čak ni uz pomoć IVFa, na kojema je MŽ bila u nazad dvije godine (opet)

*Rebbeca*, nije MŽ nikud išla, sve smo odradili iz kuće. U kontaktu sa Forumašicom koja šalje  "pozitivne vibrice".

----------


## Zorica

:D Ti bas znas da nas iznenadis! Cestitke od srca!

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke!  Stvarno priča iz snova!  :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

Sve   najbolje  to   je   san   snova  koja    srića za  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Ajme *tata* koje cudesne i predivne vijesti... :D  :D  :D jako mi je drago zbog Vas.  :Saint:   ...i samo neka ovako velikih malih cuda bude sto vise...prekrasno...  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ententini

> *Rebbeca*, nije MŽ nikud išla, sve smo odradili iz kuće. U kontaktu sa Forumašicom koja šalje  "pozitivne vibrice".


nisam shvatila ovo?  :? Što ste odradili?

I ja ću biti tata *ČESTITAM od*   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitam! Bit će puna kuća cike i veselja.  :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

Mi ćemo do Samobora sigurno 2-3 puta. 
Kad počinje karneval?

----------


## sanja74

> "Roda" nam nosi još jednu  bebu! :D . 
> Našoj sreći nema kraja, jer zaista uživamo u/sa Limačima. :D


Tata, čestitam!   :Heart:  

Ponekad se sve tako čudesno posloži..

----------


## ina33

Tatek, čestitam na vašem uskoro 5. članu :D !!!

----------


## ENI_MIA

...  :Heart:  *sanja_74* da li to i kod tebe ima lijepih vijesti???*it s a* *boy*  :Love:  cestitam od srca!!! :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...  :Heart:  *sanja_74* da li to i kod tebe ima lijepih vijesti???*it s a* *boy*  :Love:  cestitam od srca!!! :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

> ...  *sanja_74* da li to i kod tebe ima lijepih vijesti???*it s a* *boy*  cestitam od srca!!! :D  :D  :D


I kod nas bebica nenajavljeno zalutala. Nakon 10 godina raznih postupaka, gubitaka trudnoće.. prvi puta ostala trudna prirodno. I eto.. već smo na pola puta.. prošli 20 tjedana.

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Saint:  ..jakooo mi je drago *sanja_74*...ove čudesne priče uljepšaju dan, tjedan,godinu...  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:  
 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## bfamily

Evo čitam iz početka, pa   :Crying or Very sad:   od sreće, pa malo  :D , pa opet   :Crying or Very sad:  

I na kraju opet  :D , tako mi je drago zbog vas. 3 dječice!!!
Nadamo se da će trudnoća biti kao po knjizi.   :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Pa  to  je   predivno    sanja 74   :D    sam   zbog   tebe   i   želim   ti   lijepu    trudnoću  da   uživaš  u  njoj      :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

Sanjica i žena od IJĆBT želim vam mirnu i školsku tudnoću.

----------


## MIJA 32

ovo je prekrasno,od početka do kraja
i ja sam malo  :D   :Crying or Very sad:   :D  :D 
čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam vam na dolazećoj prinovi. Stvrano ćete biti lijepa obitelj.

*ententini* mislim da je htio reći da je ovo treće dijete iz dobre stare kućne radinosti a ne MPO-a ili posvojenja. 

Stvarno je puno lijepih vijesti.

 :Love:

----------


## lynko

Predivno, predivno  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Koliko djece odjednom na ovom našem forumu! 

Čestitam ijćbt (i fakat ti je vrijeme da promijeniš nick   :Smile:  )

----------


## Tiwi

:D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## leonessa

> :D Drage Forumašice i Forumaši, samo sam htio sa vama podijeliti da će nas uskoro biti petoro! 
> "Roda" nam nosi još jednu  bebu! :D . 
> Našoj sreći nema kraja, jer zaista uživamo u/sa Limačima. :D


Tata pa ovo je stvarno prepredivno, čestitke od srca   :Love:   :Heart:   :D !

----------


## magda_

skoro nevjerovatno!!!
cestitam od sveg srca i neka vas sreca prati kao i do sada!!!

----------


## teuta

Ne mogu vjerovati, ne mogu vjerovati daj pobliže objasni što su pozitivne vibrice ja sam glupa i što. Šokirana sam koda sam ja trudna ajme sve ljepo želim   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## joya22

Pa to je prekrasno!!! Uživajte sa svom svojom dječicom!!!!   :Heart:  
Čestitke!!!!

----------


## mala Ina

juuuhuuu  :D  čestitam !

----------


## rozalija

čestitam od   :Heart:   na novom članu obitelji.

----------


## linolina

Fenomenalno! Čestitam! 
Šta nam još može javiti IJĆBT?   :Grin:  
(uplati loto, ide vas)

----------


## sandraks

ej tatek i mamek!
pa stvarno ste napravili posel!!! prekrasna vijest! želim vam zdravu i veselu trudnoću, puno radosnih trenutaka sa vašim picekima!
a, moram priznati da mi se sviđa ova vaša metoda "home made"  :Kiss:  jer ipak daje nadu...
 MM i ja smo prošli čudesa i tri da bi ja konačno(  :Sad:  ) bila trudna, pod tim mislim 14 ivf-ova, 5 inseminacija, i dvije nikad med. potvrđene trudnoće koje se nisu održale, ali moje srce je znalo...naravno da smo išli i bioenergičarima....ne moram dodati i to da smo potpuno zdravi, bar kaj se medicinskih dostignuća tiče...puno puta sam si poželjela onu bljeskalicu iz Men in Black, tak da se polampam i da zaboravim da ne mogu ostati trudna.....
danas mi je srce puno, naše dijete je konačno s nama i sve drugo nije bitno....
još jednom, sretno i veselo dalje!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

kako prekrasno....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

I ja ću biti tata, uljepšali ste mi cijeli tjedan!!! Čestitam čestitam čestitam!!!!  :D  :D 

Sanja74, čestitam i tebi.  :D  Uživaj u trudnoći!!!   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Hvala za čestitke!!!!!
Stižu nam blizanci  :Saint:   :Saint:  !
MŽ se dobro osjeća, malo ju kičma muči, uzeli smo tetu koja čuva Limače (pošto tek najesen kreću u vrtić).Limači  se vesele seki/braci, već su im i imena odabrali!
Ja razmišljam kako do prije 2-3 godine "nisam imao nikoga" osim MŽ a sad će nam kuća biti prepuna dječice! 

 :Preskace uze:   :Teletubbies:   :Joggler:

----------


## sis

Ajme predivno! Čestitke, čestitke.. :D  :D  :D

----------


## Rebbeca

Joj Tata predivno, prekrasno, ostvarenje snova.... Stvarno će vam biti puna kuća dječice, ali tako i treba. 
 :Kiss:   za ona dva   :Saint:   :Saint:  koji su već sa vama, a i za ona 2 koji su još u buši. Uostalom, kada oni stižu?
... i da, stvarno ti je vrijeme da pod hitno mjenjaš nick

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Prekrasno, prekrasno i prekrasno!!!

----------


## Dodirko

*i ja ću biti tata*   :D  :D  :D  :D   ma i za mamu  :D   i tatu  :D 

Da mi je netko ovo ispričao mislila bi da je prekrasna bajka.

A još je ljepše kada je istinito.   :Zaljubljen:  


S A V R Š E N O!!!

----------


## Dadica

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  ovako nešto lijepo već dugo nisam čula!

č e s t i t a m od sveg srca i neka vas Božji blagoslov i dalje prati na vašem putu.

----------


## sima

pridruzujem se cestitkama :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## čokolada

I ja ću biti 4x tata, od svih forumskih priča ova tvoja uvjerljivo "vodi"   :Heart:  . Čestitam vam na tolikoj sreći!
I kad pomisliš - bolje ne može, vidiš da ipak - može  :D

----------


## fegusti

> Stižu nam blizanci   !


ajme divote! :D   :Bouncing:  
lijepu i urednu trudnoću vam želim!

----------


## sandraks

bogme dragi naši, fino ste se potrudili da ste si dupliće složili" by home made "!! čestitam na tom sretnom i predivnom događaju!

----------


## ZO

predivno, ne mogu vjerovat, mraaaaaaaaak  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jelenkić

Ma jednostavno predivno!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, i-ja-ću-biti-tata, iz tebe je frcala pozitiva i uvjerenje da ćeš biti tata još dok si se sam javljao  :Smile: ! Čestitam vam, predivna vijest, bit će stvarno kuća puna dječjeg smijeha  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## wewa

Cestitam od srca, uzivajte svi zajedno, a sigurna sam da cete uzivati u veseloj guzvi!  :D * 6!

----------


## otocanka

> Ajme, i-ja-ću-biti-tata, iz tebe je frcala pozitiva i uvjerenje da ćeš biti tata još dok si se sam javljao ! Čestitam vam, predivna vijest, bit će stvarno kuća puna dječjeg smijeha !!!!


I još jednom čestitam!  :D

----------


## pirica

čestitam  :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čestitam   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## sanja74

Čestitam!   :Heart:  

(neće me iznenaditi da za koju godinu budete najbrojnija forumska boitelj!   :Grin:  )

----------


## Balbina

Čestitam   :Love:  !

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Jednom davno, na početku u mom potpisu je stajalo
_"ako nešto stvarno i istinski iz srca želiš i svemir se uroti da to dobiješ"_,
ponajviše vjera u tu izjavu, vjera u to da i mi zaslužujemo biti roditelji tjerala me naprijed. 
I sveg srca smo se trudili na sve naćine ostvariti svoj cilj.
Svi neuspjeli pokušaji potpomognutih oplodnji nisu nas obeshrabrili, već su nas tjerali dalje, dali nam snage i još jače volje.

Zvanja centara, molba da nas bar razmotre, sav naš trud i napor ipak su bili nagrađeni onoga dana kad smo upoznali našeg sina. U tom trenutku osjetili smo golemu sreću, onaj dio koji je nedostajao sad je bio tu sa nama.
I bio sam beskonačno zahvalan i sretan. Imao sam sav svoj Svemir, beskonačnu sreću.

I tada je Svemir odlučio da i Limač dobije svoj dio u tom beskonačnom prostranstvu, da i njegova želja za malenom sekom postane stvarnost. Da i on dobije onaj dio koji mu nedostaje.

Sa Limačem i Limačicom imao sam sve. Predivnu suprugu punu ljubavi, razumjevanja, strpljenja  za ta malena stvorenja, imam posao koji volim, kupili smo kuću koju smo dugo željeli. Ja sam sretan čovjek! Stvarno imam sve!

I netko je vidio tu moju sreću, zadovoljstvo, ogromnu ljubav koja iskri iz nas i koje još uvijek ima dovoljno da Limač i Limačica podijele sa svojim malim sekom/bracom koji nam dolaze.

Nikada nisam ni sanjao da se to može dogoditi, bio sam sretan u onom trenutku kad sam dobio Limača, jer sam ispunio svoj san, ostvario želju da budem otac. Al život nam je dao više, dao nam je još veću sreću i dodatno nam uljepšao život unjevši u njega ova mala predivna bića koje volim više od života svog i za koje sam na sve spreman.
*Ja sam sretan čovjek!* I želim to i svima vama.

----------


## Asimon

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

i ja cu biti tata, prekrasan post koji tjera suze na oči i daje nadu svima nama koji i sebi želimo takvu obitelj.  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Bajke se događaju onima koji vjeruju u njih!  :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Ne znam što bih pametno rekla, toliko me sve to ganulo (i razveselilo)...
Šaljem vam svima puno   :Kiss:   i   :Love:   !

----------


## draga

Nema rijeci...suze same idu...

Cestitam, zasluzio/si ste i ovo i jos vise....  :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## sima

predivno,moje suze ne staju... zelim vam puno srece sa vasim malisanima  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Cestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*i ja ću biti tata*  divno si napisao ovaj zadnji post  :Heart:   (suze sreće mi navrle na oči). Ljubi svoja dva mala prekrasna bića i svoju ženu mazite i pazite. Prekrasna velika obitelj.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Isprintala sam ovaj zadnji post i ostavila kad se dragi vrati da ga procita.   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Vaša obiteljska priča je prekrasna, ijćbt!   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Nemam šta reći osim da me zadnji post jako dirnuo   :Heart:  .....prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## pipi1

Kako je lijepo čitati nekog tako sretnog i zadovoljnog  :Heart:

----------


## **az**

:Crying or Very sad:   ali od sreće! čestitam od srca i svaka vam čast na svemu, hrabrosti, odvažnosti, ljubavi koju imate za druge... nemam riječi!

----------


## Vlvl

Ovdje sve sama iznenađenja, sve jedno bolje od drugog! Uživajte!  :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

Ovo je stvarno za neku rubriku "Vjerovali ili ne". Ma, genijalno!  :D

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Hvala vam svima na riječima potpore i čestitkama.

Na samom početku posvojenja  ovaj forum i  divni ljudi na njemu puno su nam pomogli svojim životnim pričama i savjetima, zato sam uvijek sretan kad netko napiše nešto o sebi, kako napreduje, novitete ili pak samo par riječi kako provodi vrijeme sa svojom dječicom.

----------


## MIJA 32

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji od   :Heart:

----------


## baps

Čudesno!!!  :Heart:  
Moje čestitke i najljepše želje!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

sva sam se naježila ,predivno, uživajte sa svojom djećicom   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## melange

divotica :D   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

nevjerovatno.... fantasticno.... nemam rijeci... CESTITAM!!!

----------


## marti_sk

Ovo je definitivno najlepsa prica na forumu   :Crying or Very sad:  (od srece)   :Zaljubljen:  

Cestitam vam iz   :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

ijćbt čestitke veeelikoj obitelji   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## BOLEK

Velike čestitke na sve većoj obitelji   :Heart:  +  :Heart:  (  :Heart:  +  :Heart:  )

----------


## Tiwi

Ova priča je jedna od najljepših   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## camel

i ja ću biti tata tebi i tvojoj obitelji čestitam od   :Heart:  
ma ovo je stvarno predivno.   :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

:Embarassed:  ja ovo tek sada vidim!
Sorry, ali zato su cestitke velike od   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Hvala ti.
Ja sam nesretna na svom poslu.
Tvoja mi priča daje motiva da se trgnem i da napravim od svog života najbolje što mog  a da nisam samo pasivni promatrač

----------


## mamma san

I ja ću biti tata, nisam imala pojma da se radi o blizancima!! :D   :Love:  

Nevjerovatno, prekrasno!!

I moram ti reći da sam razmišljala kako bi bilo prekrasno da ti se nick promijeni barem u I ja sam tata, no fantastično da se nije promijenio...jer ovako, tko zna na kojem broju će se zaustaviti vaša predivna obitelj!!   :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> I ja ću biti tata, nisam imala pojma da se radi o blizancima!! :D   
> 
> Nevjerovatno, prekrasno!!
> 
> I moram ti reći da sam razmišljala kako bi bilo prekrasno da ti se nick promijeni barem u I ja sam tata, no fantastično da se nije promijenio...jer ovako, tko zna na kojem broju će se zaustaviti vaša predivna obitelj!!


draga MS hvala na dobrim željama, ali ja stvarno, onak, iskreno mislim....da će nas sada biti sasvim dovoljno  :Laughing:  ....makar, ko zna kaj nam je u Svemiru zapisano. Mada ja mislim da sam već osvojio ćitavi Svemir i njegovu okolicu  :Kiss:  

PS
 Nick je moj "zaštitni znak, znak raspoznavanja" iz njega zraći punooooo optimizma i vjere, jer kad sam ga "stvarao" zaista sam i bio uvijeren u to da ću jednom I JA ĆU BITI TATA.....( al ni u najluđim snovima sanjao nisam da će to biti čak 4 puta ) :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

dodatak; 
Nisam vam rekao da nam stižu CURE.....sad ćemo Limač i ja biti u manjini....hm....već me pitao "_tata, a kak ćemo mi dva sami, kad dođu seke,  sa svim tim ženama?"_

----------


## **az**

> "_tata, a kak ćemo mi dva sami, kad dođu seke,  sa svim tim ženama?"_


 :Laughing:  prekrasno   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> dodatak; 
> Nisam vam rekao da nam stižu CURE.....sad ćemo Limač i ja biti u manjini....hm....već me pitao "_tata, a kak ćemo mi dva sami, kad dođu seke,  sa svim tim ženama?"_


Ma sad će te vas dvojica biti od velike pomoći vašim curama a onda kad one malo poodrastu biti ćete maženi i paženi.  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

ijćb, iz tvog nicka doista zrači puno optimizma, kao i iz svih tvojih postova. Baš mi je drago da jesi i da ćeš opet bit tata!   :Smile:

----------


## ententini

E tata, ja sam mislila da samo žene, znaju lijepo i naširoko pisati, ali tvoji postovi su melem za dušu, svaka čast, iz tebe izvire samo ono pozitivno, a to ljudima treba.
Ćestitam ti na djevojčicama i svima šaljem virualni   :Love:  .

----------


## brane

odavno me nešto nije tako taklo kao post "tate" u kojem objavljuje da će postati tata po treći put....
zasuzila sam...
a onda čistam dalje...i vidim potpis..."stižu cure"
pa gledam, pa čitam, pa tražim....
"tata će dobiti blizanke....tata će dobiti još dvije curice...."

znaš kako kažu "mamin sin i tatina ćer".... posebna je ljubav između tate i njegove curice...a kad tu ljubav imaš za dijeliti na 4 strane + ona posebna prema voljenoj osobi...  :Heart:  

tata, ja ti želim da zagrliš "svoj svemir" i uživaš u svojoj sreći....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

joooj, tata, čitam ovaj topic i svako malo plačem, od sreće. strašno mi je drago zbog svih vas. 
Svemir vas voli, uživajte vas 4 i čuvajte bebice u buši  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

tatek, svaka čast! puno pusa i dobrih želja  ženici, tebi, klinčićima i curkicama koje dolaze!!

----------


## runi

Baš sam se sva rascmoljila na ovu predivnu priču  :Love:

----------


## anamar

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Angie75

Ajme, prekrasno  :D 
Išla sam čitati sve ispočetka, i fakat vam je priča filmska   :Smile:  

Čestitam, i sretno!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

sad nam trebaju vaše vibrice i ona riječ "sretno" više nego ikada   :Sad:  .
Jedna sekica ne napreduje   :Crying or Very sad:  .

MŽ je u bolnici, dok ne vide kaj će dalje!

----------


## Anci

~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

ijćbt   :Love:  Mislimo na vas!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Samo hrabro, mislimo na vas   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

mislim na vas i jako vibram da sve bude u redu!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kijara

mislimo na vas i sretno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

vibre do neba da sve bude u redu  :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

puno, puno sreće   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MIJA 32

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Lete vibretine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## mareena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obje sekice i sve vas!
 :Heart:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obje sekice i sve vas!


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## runi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do
neba i još dalje za vaše bebice  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Sretno  :Heart:  i vibram za sve vas, a posebno za malu sekicu   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## brane

vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## slonić tonić

Vibre i od nas da sve bude u redu sa sekicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vlvl

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Neka sve bude dobro s mamom i sekicama.   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart: !

----------


## anchi pp

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Držite se sekice, vaša obitelj vas želi   :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

:Heart:

----------


## mirto2

Vibre ljubavi za sretnu obitelj, salje "fanica" iz SK

----------


## ententini

:Sad:  , baš mi je žao! Nadam se da će biti sve u redu.  :Smile:

----------


## Veki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## camel

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Sretno ijćbt, mislimo na Vas   :Love:

----------


## uporna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## tajchi73

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve bude u redu   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## upornamama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6F1tAqzq8k

za sve vas koje ste mi bile podrška i potpora u svemu-pogotovo u ovakvim trenucima (u virtualno/prijateljskom smislu) 8) 


samo kratko:
Bit će sve OK sa sekom (za sada). :D

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D  bit će sve dobro, sigurno!   :Heart:

----------


## sis

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mareena

:D Neka tako i ostane!

----------


## cvrcak22

dragi posebni covjece...
hvala tebi na tebi!
Cijeli dan sam za kompom zbog nekih svojih pitanja...i vec pomalo frustrirana i nesretna naidjoh na ovaj topic...i toliko me ispunio radoscu i ljepotom da to ne mogu ni opisati...
Od srca zelim obilje blagoslova i radosti tebi i cijeloj tvojoj obitelji i sigurna sam da cete na prekrasan nacin dodirnuti zivote mnogih ljudi...
Poljubac i tvojoj zenici, ocito prekrasnoj majci!
Ja svog bioloskog oca nikad u zivotu nisam upoznala jer on to nije zelio-tim vise me dira prica o ovako posebnom ocu...
hvala

----------


## bzara

:D  :D  :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

priča vam je preidivna i ulijeva nadu da se u životu dobro dobrim vraća!   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Iskreno me obradovao tvoj post   :Love:  !

----------


## Suncem.m.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem   :Heart:  .

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## otocanka

Super, super!  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Super  :D   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## fegusti

odlično!  :D 
vibram da i dalje sve bude u redu.

----------


## Shanti

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6F1tAqzq8k
> 
> za sve vas koje ste mi bile podrška i potpora u svemu-pogotovo u ovakvim trenucima (u virtualno/prijateljskom smislu) 8) 
> 
> 
> samo kratko:
> Bit će sve OK sa sekom (za sada). :D


E, tata, ti doista znaš ganuti i razveseliti!  :D  :D  :D 

I još vibrica za tvoje cure  
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanas

:Love:  Nekao osjecam da ce sve biti ok, bajke moraju uvijek imati happy end, a vasa prica je kao bajka, samo istinita.

----------


## runi

Bravo!!!!!!!!! :D  :D

----------


## kijara

BRAVOOOOOOOO  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

pridruzujem se cestitkama  :D  :D 

za bebice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## linolina

> Fenomenalno! Čestitam! 
> Šta nam još može javiti IJĆBT?   
> (uplati loto, ide vas)


Blizanci!! Ne mogu vjerovati!  :D  :D  :D 
*
Igraj loto, čuješ li me!!*

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Pregrst vibri da sve bude ok do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## cvrcak22

I mi se pridruzujemo dobrom vibrama**************
 :Heart:

----------


## cvrcak22

[ dobrim

----------


## a72

Vasa prica je dokaz da su cuda moguca....ganuta sam do suza,od srece   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srecu sa vasih cetvero malisana!

----------


## smaragdna.ptica

puno sreće   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Kakvo je stanje? 
Meni je čitava ova priča nevjerojatna, iskreno se veselim s vama i želim vam sve najbolje u životu.

----------


## ivanas

kako su mrvice, velike i male?  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

i ja ću biti tata, kako je familija? Kako je supruga? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

ovo je kao bajka,zbilja ona "DORO SE DOBRIM VRAĆA"
Nadam se da je sve u redu,da bebice dobro napreduju.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## V&NMama

Pozdrav svima vama  :D ! Već dugo me nije bilo na ovom pdf-u, a sad ,kad sam došla vidim da ima novih lijepih priča, drago mi je i veselim se zajedno s vama    :Heart:  ! ijbt, vaša priča je prelijepa, uživajte u svim blagoslovima koje ste dobili zbog svog velikog srca   :Heart:  ..
*sanja74*, pogledala sam malo slike, keti je narasla, slatka je jako, a i mamina buša   :Smile:  ! I MM i ja čekamo bebu, ali mene ne napušta želja da kad malecni malo naraste da udomimo jedno dijete.. Svima   :Love:   i vama koji još niste dobili svoju dječicu da se to dogodi čim prije!

----------


## Shanti

I ja ću biti tata, kako ste?   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

pozdrav 
od mene, MŽ, mojih prekrasnih Limača i malenih predivnih anđelčića-Laure i Lorene

svima puno pusa   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

4x tata (kako to lijepo zvuči), čestitke od srca cijeloj obitelji, malim curicama i njihovoj braci i seki šaljem  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lillifee

za sve vas jedan veliki   :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Javio si seee!  :D 

Čestitam svima na bebicama!  :D   :Love:  I uživajte zajedno, vesela šesteročlana obitelji!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasno, čestitam cijeloj obitelji!   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Čestitke cijeloj obitelji!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Predivno! Čestitam cijeloj obitelji!   :Heart: 

Ako uspiješ uhvatiti vremena, piši nam kako je živjeti sa četiri srca.

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke velikoj obitelji! Predivno je vidjeti ovoliku sreću na jednom mjestu   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D  :D  čestitam od srca i radujuem se s vama! 
Kad (za jedno 18 mjeseci   :Grin:  ) uhvatiš vremena, napiši kako ste i kako klinci regiraju.

----------


## sretna35

lijepo je čitati o dobrim iskustvima

čestitam i sretno   :Heart:

----------


## maria elena 1984

iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!koliko su dječica stara??

----------


## mala Ina

Cestitke velikima i malima !   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Čestitke tata, tebi, tvojoj ženi i cijeloj obitelji!!!   :Love:  
 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Jako mi je drago da je sve dobro prošlo. Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene čestitke tati, mami, bratu i seki   :Heart:  
Kad uhvatiš vremena piši....

----------


## leonessa

Tata čestitam cijeloj obitelji   :Love:   :Heart:   :D !

----------


## pomikaki

čestitam   :Love:

----------


## pirica

čestitam :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BOLEK

IJĆBT velike, velike čestitke na Vašoj velikoj obitelji, puno pozdrava i TŽ, a svima zajedno puno snage u odgoju djece  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

IJĆBT od srca iskrene čestitke cijeloj obitelji  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

Ajme, prekrasna prica!!!  :Heart: 

Cestitke velikoj obitelji velikog srca!

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!! Javi se kad uspiješ!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## camel

prekrasno. 
čestitke cijeloj obitelji.  :D

----------


## runi

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam :D 
piši nam kad uloviš vremena  :Smile:

----------


## paola

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ajme TATAAA....prekrasno..  :Heart:  ...bravo za vašu obitelj punu limačaa... :D

----------


## Trina

Čestitam!!

----------


## upornamama

Čestitam! :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

hvala svima od srce   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

4x tata    :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Čestitam!!!!

----------


## Suncem.m.

Predivno, puna kuća djece i ljubavi   :Zaljubljen:  
Čestitam od srca  :D   :Heart:

----------


## davorkica

Čestitke od   :Heart:  

Prekrasno!   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

čestitam 

kako lijepo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Biene

čestitam, puna kuća dječjeg smijeha

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

nema me na forumu, pa se baš i ne javljam puno, ali eto samo da vas sve skupa pozdravimo, svi smo odlično, klinci su preslatki, vole se, štite međusobno, podržavaju, svađaju, uživaju u malim sekicama, ma sve je ko u snu <3 <3 <3.
Želim vam svima da ostvarite svoje snove i postanete roditelji, jer to je nešto zaista neprocjenjivo i zahvalni smo dragom Bogu i svima onima koji su nam u tome pomogli.
pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Drago mi je da si se javio i da vam tako lijepo ide!

----------


## ivanas

i meni je jako drago da si se javio, vas put do djece i obitelji je dokaz i da se najludi snovi mogu ostvariti, pusa velikoj obitelj :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo za pročitati.  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdrav i vama  :Heart: !

----------


## Rebbeca

Drago mi je da si se javio...

Pusa dječici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva71

Krasna mi je Vasa prica... i pocetak... i nastavak...

 :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Vaša priča je uistinu prekrasna. Želim vam sve najbolje.  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

bok tatek i mamek! i mi vas puno,puno pozdravljamo!

----------


## Shanti

> ...sve je ko u snu


Tako mi je drago što su se vaši snovi ostvarili...   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ne znam gdje da ovo smjestim, nadam se da će oni koji trebaju , vidjeti i ovdje.
ukratko, odgovaram svima na PP, ali nešto je čudno i ne znam zašto iste ne odu tj. zašto ih ne dobijete.

----------

